# Missing webcomic: Mandy



## Nathaniel43284 (Jul 12, 2014)

Two years ago, I just stumbled across the profile for Steve Puckett (Firehazard on FA)'s webcomic _Mandy_ on thewebcomiclist.com, but I can't be able to look at the mandycomics.net site, thus the comic don't seem to be read everywhere except for some of the strips I found on deviantART and FA. I haven't read the webcomic before, it was down since four years ago, but it's supposed to be an interesting comic to look at, because I thought Mandy herself is going to be another great comic strip dog.

Luckily, the Mandycomics.net website was archived by archive.org, but unfortunately, once I entered the URL, none of the CSS and images show up, not even on archive.org. I was just looking everywhere for all the comics, actually, since they seem pretty addictive.

What can we do about it?


----------

